# bob sikes shark



## scrawley09 (Mar 9, 2013)

So I wad fishing topwater for reds tonight at sikes and within the firsr ten minutes I hooked up on one... but about 5 seconds into the fight I see a giant flash and my rod got hammered. It was atleast a 7 foot shark and he jumped and thrashed atound on the top for few seconds and was gone. I got a really good look at him though and he was massive. He left me with this..


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

That's crazy! To bad you didn't GoPro it!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Dang! Now if you could just hook up on that shark that would be a helluva fight!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

There are a few 'resident' bull sharks to that area.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Ask Ugly1.. He knows ALL about the criminals in that area!


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

What the hell man.. thats crazy haha. Should put the head on one of your rods.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

The 7 footer I let go was a pissed off jumper! The splash is almost scary sounding in the dark! I guess its time to go back down and have another chat with him about stealing. I wish there was a place to land a fish of that size on that side of the bridge. I guess I will just have to get back in the water with him again! UGLY


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Dang!! I gotta get out there.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Ugly 1 said:


> The 7 footer I let go was a pissed off jumper! The splash is almost scary sounding in the dark! I guess its time to go back down and have another chat with him about stealing. I wish there was a place to land a fish of that size on that side of the bridge. I guess I will just have to get back in the water with him again! UGLY


HA! Very true. Especially wading out to tail rope one at night in the surf.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Dang!! I gotta get out there.


We're going tonight dude! Get rigged!


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

That's how you adjust a red to slot size


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Just got back from sykes, had a shark take a whole white trout I had out for bull reds, nearly spooled me before spitting what was left of the bait.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Hooked into a 4ft spinner shark a few minutes after everyone scurried off the bridge like rats running up hill on a sinking ship! Still here, high and dry in the bridge cave. Lol!!!


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Just got back from sykes, had a shark take a whole white trout I had out for bull reds, nearly spooled me before spitting what was left of the bait.


Sure it wasn't that 500 lb grouper?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Smarty said:


> Hooked into a 4ft spinner shark a few minutes after everyone scurried off the bridge like rats running up hill on a sinking ship! Still here, high and dry in the bridge cave. Lol!!!


Smarty you're insane. That rain was brutal. Haha. Honestly though, Nathan & I wanted to stay! Everyone else was complaining though.


----------



## penn850 (Mar 21, 2013)

Tell me about the crimanls and tell how i should go about catching them plz


----------

